
Could wooden buildings be a solution to climate change? - rapnie
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20190717-climate-change-wooden-architecture-concrete-global-warming
======
rapnie
The article features architect Andrew Waugh who builds high-rise buildings in
cross laminated timber.

I saw him make the case for wood as a replacement for concrete in the Dutch
"Backlight" (Tegenlicht) documentary series "Is the Wooden Revolution
Approaching?" [0]. Very cool concepts.

[0] [http://waughthistleton.com/news/19/10/18/wooden-
revolution-a...](http://waughthistleton.com/news/19/10/18/wooden-revolution-
approaching/)

